# Anthony says Nuggets' captains have to 'come together' to lead team



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nuggets all-star Carmelo Anthony spoke today for the first time about George Karl's latest fight against cancer, this time squamous cell carcinoma in the coach's right tonsil that has metastasized to a lymph node in his neck.

"It's tough — you never want to see someone close to you go through a situation like this," Anthony said. "It's unfortunate. Yeah, we want him here with us, but he's got to take care of his health and family first. I think basketball, right now, shouldn't even matter for him — just his health is the first thing he should be worry about.

Read more: http://www.denverpost.com/nuggets/ci_14418803#ixzz0fwsFvfnl


----------

